

Cloud computing is a trap, warns Richard Stallman [2008] - anon1385
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/sep/29/cloud.computing.richard.stallman/

======
abc_lisper
Stallman is so ahead of everybody in terms of seeing, explaining virtual
freedoms.

Check this article from 1997

<http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.html>

